# Elixir labs lipid incinerate



## Boumf

Hi guys,

I started my 7th cycle 13 days ago.

I wanted to finally try tren ace.

So i opted for the elixir labs lipid incinerate blend of test p 100mg tren a 100mg and masterone prop 75mg

That is the only tren ace my source had. ?

I am pinning ed @.5 ml.

My sex drive is normal, sometimes i am sweaty during the day, but its been hottest summer in decades . Strength is roughly the same as start of cycle. No night sweats no tren cough. Work out intensity feels a bit better but might be placebo. I have slightly been a bit more agitated. Had some funky dreams. Had sore nipples, fixed now.

My consern is, is elixir labs fake? Under dosed? Or just dwn ryt shite?

After what I have herd about tren, i was expecting something special!

Should i give it another 10 days or get new gear?

My training partner who has a few tren cycles under his belt recommends waiting til the 3 week mark.

What your thoughts on this guys?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time

G


----------



## Big Ian

Boumf said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I started my 7th cycle 13 days ago.
> 
> I wanted to finally try tren ace.
> 
> So i opted for the elixir labs lipid incinerate blend of test p 100mg tren a 100mg and masterone prop 75mg
> 
> That is the only tren ace my source had. ?
> 
> I am pinning ed @.5 ml.
> 
> My sex drive is normal, sometimes i am sweaty during the day, but its been hottest summer in decades . Strength is roughly the same as start of cycle. No night sweats no tren cough. Work out intensity feels a bit better but might be placebo. I have slightly been a bit more agitated. Had some funky dreams. Had sore nipples, fixed now.
> 
> My consern is, is elixir labs fake? Under dosed? Or just dwn ryt shite?
> 
> After what I have herd about tren, i was expecting something special!
> 
> Should i give it another 10 days or get new gear?
> 
> My training partner who has a few tren cycles under his belt recommends waiting til the 3 week mark.
> 
> What your thoughts on this guys?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> G


 How you getting on with this now @Boumf


----------



## Boumf

@Big Ian

So strength is great.

Balls have shrunk.

Had 1st dose of tren cough the other day.

Small things are extremely annoying.

Sleeping like a baby, with no funky dreams.

I am up to 100mg ed, feeling great, strong. Still the possibilty that it is under dosed.

Or...

I maby just expected too much from tren or maby i am really tolerable to it.

It is defo working in full swing tho, i have nice striations on shoulders and a really nice pec seperation going on.

I have 4 weeks left of cycle, and i have only 4 jags left of elixir labs.

I have got diamensions tren a and test prop for last 4 weeks, so i will know what the final out come is when i change labs.

Ps sex drive is normal, however cuming is impossible


----------



## Big Ian

Thanks bud, sounds like it's deffo got some tren it by the effects and sides. Ordered a couple of elixir but to try, trestolone enanthate and the ultraburn. Let us know how the cycle goes mate.


----------



## Boumf

Update!

The elixir labs gear must have been legit. Since swapping labs. Gains have been same. Wat i also may add is that i love the tren lol.

As i was a first time user of the substance. All i could go on was word of mouth and forum chat.

For me come week 5 it was in full effects. I did have strength gains faster. But week 5 was unbelievable. Feeling great now. Body has really changed in terms of striations on shoulders and chest.

The different lab i ended up getting was onyixia labs. Pip free, and does the trick. Also the elixir was also pip free.


----------



## Big Ian

Boumf said:


> Update!
> 
> The elixir labs gear must have been legit. Since swapping labs. Gains have been same. Wat i also may add is that i love the tren lol.
> 
> As i was a first time user of the substance. All i could go on was word of mouth and forum chat.
> 
> For me come week 5 it was in full effects. I did have strength gains faster. But week 5 was unbelievable. Feeling great now. Body has really changed in terms of striations on shoulders and chest.
> 
> The different lab i ended up getting was onyixia labs. Pip free, and does the trick. Also the elixir was also pip free.


 Good to know, thanks bud


----------



## PRODON

Boumf said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I started my 7th cycle 13 days ago.
> 
> I wanted to finally try tren ace.
> 
> So i opted for the elixir labs lipid incinerate blend of test p 100mg tren a 100mg and masterone prop 75mg
> 
> That is the only tren ace my source had. ?
> 
> I am pinning ed @.5 ml.
> 
> My sex drive is normal, sometimes i am sweaty during the day, but its been hottest summer in decades . Strength is roughly the same as start of cycle. No night sweats no tren cough. Work out intensity feels a bit better but might be placebo. I have slightly been a bit more agitated. Had some funky dreams. Had sore nipples, fixed now.
> 
> My consern is, is elixir labs fake? Under dosed? Or just dwn ryt shite?
> 
> After what I have herd about tren, i was expecting something special!
> 
> Should i give it another 10 days or get new gear?
> 
> My training partner who has a few tren cycles under his belt recommends waiting til the 3 week mark.
> 
> What your thoughts on this guys?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> G


 google elixir meds amd go through the authenticity process. It gets faked a lot. When it comes to elixir, sis and ROHM I only will buy through authorised resellers online cuz they get faked way to easily and way too much. Im Using 800mg elixir tren E and working a fkn treat never had any problems from the brand but I've never bought duff stuff. I don't trust street Level gear dealers tbh especially when u can go online and get legit from an authorised seller.


----------



## Boumf

@PRODON cheers mate.

Really enjoyed it. First time on the tren. It is great. A feel the problem was tooooo many people speak of tren 'working' in days. Very misleading, i also never got any bad sides. Which makes it all the better.


----------



## PRODON

Boumf said:


> @PRODON cheers mate.
> 
> Really enjoyed it. First time on the tren. It is great. A feel the problem was tooooo many people speak of tren 'working' in days. Very misleading, i also never got any bad sides. Which makes it all the better.


 Yea I, enjoying the elixir I must admit I'm pretty pro elixir just cuz I've used other brands and in comparison just think there better. Totally personal opinion I mean most brands are pretty good these days. Keep us posted tho be interested to know another perspective deffo


----------



## Matt6210

PRODON said:


> Yea I, enjoying the elixir I must admit I'm pretty pro elixir just cuz I've used other brands and in comparison just think there better. Totally personal opinion I mean most brands are pretty good these days. Keep us posted tho be interested to know another perspective deffo


 Mate come on now... :lol:


----------



## PRODON

Matt6210 said:


> Mate come on now... :lol:


 The fact ur now trolling me is lol in itself. I clearly said on other posts I switched I'm not making a secret of it fm I'd love to be brand ambassadors and get free gear for bigging them up. 3 major brands in competition sending me free gear to rate them on forums, wouldn't that be the life lol. I prefer elixir. Ive said it loads, I've also rated sis amd ROHM 2 of the most expensive well respected brands out there if legit.

Fm I'm being honest. I've said TM is fine. Rated them many times in the past given honest reviews and u can go back on my posts and comments and see exactly that so if I'm brand repping lol surely I'm repping TM too.

If that's ur brand bro rep them and stop bloody complaining lol u like TM I prefer others.


----------



## Matt6210

PRODON said:


> The fact ur now trolling me is lol in itself. I clearly said on other posts I switched I'm not making a secret of it fm I'd love to be brand ambassadors and get free gear for bigging them up. 3 major brands in competition sending me free gear to rate them on forums, wouldn't that be the life lol. I prefer elixir. Ive said it loads, I've also rated sis amd ROHM 2 of the most expensive well respected brands out there if legit.
> 
> Fm I'm being honest. I've said TM is fine. Rated them many times in the past given honest reviews and u can go back on my posts and comments and see exactly that so if I'm brand repping lol surely I'm repping TM too.
> 
> If that's ur brand bro rep them and stop bloody complaining lol u like TM I prefer others.


 I'm only playing, you can inject what the f**k you like mate

:lol:


----------



## thecoms

I'm getting elixir Tren A this weekend, have tried a few jabs of it seems fine...


----------

